# C950 52677-7



## Sunshine666466 (Dec 14, 2015)

Could anyone tell me the size of the drive belt? Can not find any info online. Thanks!!!


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

The last one I bought was 3/8 x 36. Carquest part #6736 cost $16.79. I have the same blower. it was the carquest green belt--suppposedly the better one.

:blush:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Sunshine :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## Sunshine666466 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

